# Northeast Snowfall Map



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

c/o Accuweather


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well that does not look to promising for snow. Hopefully in the next couple weeks.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

lol. The picture link changes pictures. That's at least the 3rd different picture it's changed to. When i posted it it had a small snow accumulation map for the NY Mass CT area.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

whats north east about that pic


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess you could say its going to be cold?


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

cjasonbr;434546 said:


> lol. The picture link changes pictures. That's at least the 3rd different picture it's changed to. When i posted it it had a small snow accumulation map for the NY Mass CT area.


I originally linked to a different picture. The link apparently changes images.


----------

